
A Better Limit Order for Trading Bitcoin - smalter
https://blog.sfox.com/introducing-tortoise-a-better-limit-order-92d77be0b9e7
======
rajacombinator
Pricing seems pretty lol for something claiming to market itself to hf
traders.

